# Layens frame honey extractor



## Goaroundbe

Anyone who has a layens hive, how are you extracting the honey? Crushing the comb or do you have an extractor that can handle the frames? If you got an extractor, what kind is it? Thanks!


----------



## GregB

I have modified Layens hives.
The brood-nest I selectively cut-and-crush (as a way to recycle/remove the combs anyway).








Otherwise my hives take one or more conventional supers - extract them conventionally using this self-made gizmo:















I would not spend an arm and a leg for "UNIVERSAL LAYENS EXTRACTOR – STAINLESS STEEL" from https://horizontalhive.com/buy-hive-bees/swarm-trap-top-bar-sale.shtml


----------



## Yosef

Can you send our school the plans for making this gizmo? Thank you.


----------



## GregB

Yosef said:


> Can you send our school the plans for making this gizmo? Thank you.


I built mine using this excellent website:








DIY Drill Powered Honey Spinner


There comes a time in every beekeeper’s life where he or she will want to harvest some honey. This is usually done with a centrifuge extractor. These start at a few hundred dollars for a ve…




kiltedcraftworks.com


----------



## Yosef

Thank you for the link. These extractors don't seem to fit Layens type frames. Did you modify to fit the Layens frame? Thank you.


----------



## GregB

Yosef said:


> Thank you for the link. These extractors don't seem to fit Layens type frames. Did you modify to fit the Layens frame? Thank you.


No they don't.
This is why I practice modified Layens approach (with supers and modified frames).


----------



## Gunner9

GregV said:


> No they don't.
> This is why I practice modified Layens approach (with supers and modified frames).


I would simply build using 30 gal food grade open top barrel it will fit a Layen frame


----------



## GregB

Gunner9 said:


> I would simply build using 30 gal food grade open top barrel it will fit a Layen frame


Why, sure you can. You can build anything you want.
I took my 5-gallon bucket route deliberately for my own needs.


----------

